# Every nappy change is dirty?



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi

Hope you can help, the last 2 days every nappy change has been a poo my baby is nearly 4 weeks old and I am changing her every few hours. The first 3 weeks she was pooping once every 2 days, the poo is not runny she is feeding every 2 hours but  brings up quite a bit of milk after the feed also seems very unsettled after the feed and when I put her back in her moses basket she screams.

I have been feeding her aptimal during the day and cow and gate cartons at night(been using the cartons for 8 days) the midwife said that the two milks are virtually the same but am wondering if the cartons are upsetting her tummy? or could it be something else?

Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Lucy, I would personally keep to the same milk both day and night because I have found previously that it does upset the stomach a bit so you could try either the aptimel or cow and gate but try using just one or the other to see if that helps, as long as its not very runny and she is not unwell I wouldnt worry about the frequent dirty nappies, that is probably down to the milk too

Nic
Xx


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Nic

Thanks for replying so quickly I shall stop giving her the cow and gate and see what happens!

many thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Lucy, after I replied I spoke to the dietician from work who agreed that it may be the milk, if you use one milk and then she is just as unsettled at least you know which milk isn't agreeing with her

If you continue to have problems let me know 

Nic
Xx


----------

